# How to copy an URL address or a link.



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

Here is a short description on how to copy an URL address or a link and paste it to the text windows.The way of doing that is the same for both URL's and links.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2008)

THX, Wurger.

A question.

There are 2 ways to attach a pic to a posting. One is to upload and the second is to attach a link to either somewhere on the net or back to my computer. If I do the latter and then at some future date move or delete the pic, does the same thing happen in the post? The pic is removed?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2008)

I assume I understood you correctly.If you paste the link of the pic in your letter, for instance , the pic is visible but when it is moved ( to another folder for instance) or deleted, it won't be visible anymore but the link is still in your text of the letter.Now it depends on a system procedures if an error message will be generated or the system put a small box with the red "X" in its left corner when there is an error system tracking.Our forum system does that in the way and for sure you have seen these boxes in some threads.


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Wojtek! Good tips!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice tips Wurger. I'm sure it will help some.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope. THX guys.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2008)

Exactly Wurger! Thanks. I was always curious about that as I usually just upload the pic instead of linking. I have noticed on some older posts the box with red X and thought it that was the reason.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

I usually just right click on the link, click on "copy"....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2008)

You are right Jan.It is a bit easier way to copy an address to memory but there are people who can have some problem with this.Besides it is a good training for using "shortcut-keys".


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm far too lazy to use shortcut keys Wurger....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2008)

Come on.... I don't believe you are too lazy.Mayby for other things you are.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ooooh.......that hurt!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2008)

And point to Wurger!!!!


----------

